# Some inputs requested to create a NAS+AP+Jails with ZFS



## zennybsd (May 29, 2011)

Hi:

I read a lot about aragon's experimentation with NAS, Olav's experimentation of geli in this forum. They are all valuable.

In the meantime, what I am trying with the following hardwares:

1) Asus E35M-I Delux motherboard
2) 8GB DDR3 SDRAM
3) 4x2TB HDD (Hitachi, 7200rpm)
4) SDHC Card (1GB)/1GB USB Stick)

in order to create:

1) Booting from SDHC/USB Stick using nanobsd
2) ZFS in HDDs
3) Geli encryption using encryption keys in either a separate stick or supplied through a ssh from a remote server
4) jails as well as serve as a NAS.

Due to the Resource Containers Project for jails available only in FreeBSD-9-CURRENT, I prefer to go with the CURRENT. Anyone has similar experience with the latest version of FreeBSD with the above hardwares?

Another question is ZFS is reportedly have problems with realtek NICs (http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1036723589&postcount=6). What is community's experience with realtek with ZFS?

Thanks!

*** If any of my posts helped you, please contribute to either http://www.freebsdfoundation.org/donate/ or http://www.thehumanape.org/. Appreciate it! Thanks for your understanding! ***


----------

